# Schwinn BF Goodrich Bike



## donogo (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I recently purchased a BF Goodrich Bike built by Schwinn in dark green with Ivory accents.  The serial number reads J19761.  

Can anyone determine the bike's age based on the serial number?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Mar 23, 2008)

*Serial Numbers*

My Serial Numbers Chart Says It Was Built Between 3/18 To 3/27 1953. Hope This Helps.   Russ


----------



## donogo (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Russ.  I appreciate the notice and education.  Have a good one, Doug


----------

